# MTB - Monday 6/27/11 RAW



## bvibert (Jun 26, 2011)

Gonna ride somewhere around 6pm.  Any takers?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 27, 2011)

Gonna roll out of Stone around 6pm tonight.  Hopefully it's drained out a bit by now.


----------

